# Kombatan Book



## haumana2000 (Jun 16, 2004)

At our gathering this week one of our guys brought a very cool older book titled Dumog by Ernesto Presas.  Techniques presented were kick *** considering the obvious fact that they were old, and the work was pretty comprehensive.  I would like to find a copy for myself, but the Kombatan website doesnt have it listed, does anyone know where I can track one down?


----------



## JPR (Jun 17, 2004)

There are two on Ebay right now.  iiSports often runs auctions with older books.  That is where I obtained my copy.


JPR


----------



## haumana2000 (Jun 17, 2004)

JPR, Mahalo for the quick reply, I'll check em out!


----------



## sungkit (Jun 17, 2004)

The book you are referring to by Ernesto Presas dealing with dumog, is available at the National Book Store here in the Philippines. It sells for approximately US$5. I have a copy in the apartment where I am staying. I will have a look later for the complete title etc. I am pretty sure National Bookstore has a web site.


----------

